# Problem mit Antivir-Update und Step7-License



## Ralle (20 April 2007)

*Step7-License zerstört nach Antivir-Update*

*Achtung!!!*

Nachdem mein Virenscanner Antivir PersonalEdition Premium gestern ein automatisches Update durchgeführt hat, wurde beim Start von Step7 meine License-Datei nicht erkannt und bei Überprüfung vom License-Manager als defekt gekennzeichnet!

Einzige Abhilfe war löschen der Licensedatei, deaktivieren des Scanners und neu übertragen der License von einem Festplattenbackup.
Danach lief Step7 wieder, aber ohne den Virenscanner.
Aktivierte ich danach den Scanner wieder und startete Step7 erneut, kam es wieder zu dem gleichen Fehler, die License war defekt.
Gleiches passierte mit WinCCFlex.

Ich habe eine mail an AVIRA geschickt, bei neuen Info's melde ich mich!


----------



## Jo (20 April 2007)

@Ralle,
das hängt wohl mit der ROOTKIT-Suche zusammen.
Welche ALM-Version nutzt du? Versuchs mal mit der alten V2.2. Die ist nicht so "sensibel", funktioniert aber auch mit den aktuellen Step7 + WCF-Keys.
mfG. Jo


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2007)

@Jo

Ich verwende Version 3.0 SP1 des ALM. Daß das Problem mit der neuen Rootkit-Suche zu tun hat hatte ich auch vermutet.

@Alle

Ich hab mal folgendes gemacht:
IN Antivir Unter "Configuration/Guard/Scan/Exception" 
Processes to be omitted for the Guard: s7asmgrx.exe und s7tgtopx.exe eintragen
File Objects to be omitted for the Guard:alle Dateien die im Licenseverzeichnis  C:\AX NF ZZ stehen eintragen

Damit werden die Licensedateien nicht mehr gescannt und Step7 erkennt seine Licensen.

Enttäuscht bin ich von AVIRA, nur automatische Replays, inkl. Hinweis auf die kostenpflichtige Hotline, da werd ich meine Scannerwahl nochmal überdenken, zumal ich ja nicht den kontenlosen Scanner im Einsatz habe.
Ich hab die ganze Nacht benötigt, um überhaupt erstmal herauszufinden, wer der "Schuldige" ist und wie ich meine Licensen überhaupt wieder auf den Rechner bekomme. Solange AntiVir lief, hat der ALM völlig verrückt gespielt, Licensen nicht verschoben, in die Root verschoben, als defekt deklariert, wirre Fehlermeldungen abgegeben. 

PS: Ah, den ALM werd ich auch noch in Antivir eintragen!!!

PS2: Wieso passiert mir sowas immer? :twisted:


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2007)

Ok, ich hab noch folgendes herausgefunden:

In Antivir unter "Configuration/Guard/Scan/Exception" 

File Objects to be omitted for the Guard:alle Dateien die im Licenseverzeichnis  C:\AX NF ZZ stehen eintragen.

Das ist wohl die wichtige Eintragung und zwar bevor man irgendwelche Licensegschützte Software benutzt! Alle Keydateien in Antivir eintragen!

Ich habe noch ein Sicherungslaufwerk, auf dem ein Backup der Licenseschlüssel lag, vom Wiederherstellen. Sobald eine Software gestartet wird, die einen Licensekey nutzt (z.Bsp. Step7), ist der Key auf Laufwerk H:\ kaputt, der Key auf Laufwerk C:, den ich ausgeschlossen hab funktioniert weiterhin!


----------



## TobiasA (4 Mai 2007)

Mit welcher Software kann man ein Festplattenbackup machen, bei dem die Lizenzdateien mitgesichert werden?

Ich hab' die auf einem separaten 8MB-Laufwerk, damit wäre das Image schön klein...

Den Guard von AntiVir habe ich eh nicht installiert, wäre aber trotzdem über ein Backup ganz froh.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## riesermauf (4 Mai 2007)

Acronis TrueImage oder mit VMWare eine virtuelle Disk


----------

